# Peeling and cracking between the toes



## Mama to Owen (Aug 16, 2003)

My son is almost two and has a lot of peeling and cracking in between his toes. It doesn't seem to bother him, but he's not really a complainer. Any thoughts on what it could be??


----------



## kaybee (Apr 30, 2003)

My son has had peeling and cracking between his toes, and it did bother him when we put him in the bath. We've gotten 3 opinions on what might be wrong:

1) A nurse at our ped office (on the phone) suggested it could be dry skin and that we just add lotion, let him wear cotton socks only, and change his socks more often. A few weeks of Burt's Bees hand lotion didn't help much.
2) At his 12 month check-up, the doc who was seeing us thought it might actually be athlete's foot and suggested we put tinactin cream on his toes. That helped, but then it just came back. So I don't think this was the answer.
3) Our actual ped at 18 months suggested it might be eczema, and that a litttle bit of hydrocortinsone cream might help, followed by a barrier lotion (we just used hand lotion) and cotton socks. We tried this for a few days, it cleared up, and it hasn't come back.

It could be either of these 3 things, which is why I've listed them all. Our problem was that it really bothered my son in the bathtub (he'd scream!). If your son doesn't seem to mind, I'd just leave it. Otherwise try a little moisturizer first and see if that's all it takes.

Good luck!


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

It's probably fungal. Lotrimin AF should work. Or diluted tea tree oil.
The other poster has some good suggestions too.


----------



## emomama (Jun 1, 2004)

micah had something similar... i put a few drops of tea tree oil diluted in jojoba oil on his toes and covered them with clean white socks every night for a week or so and it took care of it. and he really enjoyed his little foot massages... he still comes to me with a pair of socks in his hand and a hopeful look on his face asking, "feet? feet?"


----------



## angel04345 (Apr 20, 2004)

My daughter has this under her toes. The doc told us that its probably athletes foot too! I don't think it is. I am going to try what the other poster suggested or maybe the tea tree oil! Those are great ideas!


----------



## Mama to Owen (Aug 16, 2003)

Thank you all so much. I'm going to try this afternoon and will report back how it goes. What a relief...


----------

